
YouTube is still having trouble getting people to pay for YouTube - jdeibele
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/2/13498470/youtube-red-subscribers-video-content-music
======
jdeibele
I'm one of the ones who's paying for Youtube Red for my family.

I've been very disappointed about the fact that links to Youtube from sites
are not ad-free. So I'm reading an article on The Verge, I click on a YouTube
link and I have to wait for an ad to finish.

I realize $15/month isn't a lot but as a paying customer I don't feel like I
should have to sit through ads. Let Youtube pay The Verge $.01 or whatever.

